# Smoke coming out of spark plug holes



## Brett92 (Nov 20, 2002)

I did post this in Golf/Jetta II but didn't get any answers. Today, while trying to figure out my idle, I saw smoke coming out of the holes where the spark plugs go in. I took my plugs out thinking that they were fouled out. At first it was just the #1 cylinder spark plug hole that was smoking but then I bumped the motor, and smoke started coming out of all the spark plug holes. I asked my Grandfather about it and he said he thought it was a blown or leaking headgasket. He thought that because there was alot of condensation blowing out the exhaust. So much that smoke was covering the whole car. BTW, I know it's condensation because there is a bunch of water shooting out my tailpipe. Anyhow I was wondering if it could be a blown headgasket. The motor runs good, with good compression, but has a low end hesitation. There is no oil mixing with coolant or vice versa. Also the spark plugs were black and oily. Timing is good and I have new injectors. Anyhow if you guys could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Sorry so long.


----------



## sloppychicken (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Smoke coming out of spark plug holes (Brett92)*

If your plugs are oily then something is leaking. It's either your rings or your valve seals. Are you puffing any blue/gray smoke? If your plugs are fowling out from oil you should see some smoke. The black mess could also be carbon build up mixed with fuel. Check your air/fuel mix, if you're running too rich it would explain the fowled plugs and low end hesitation. Did it all start around the time you got new injectors? Your mix might have been set to the old injectors that weren't supplying enough fuel do to flow problems. Now you don't have the flow problem and your dumping fuel in. Just some ideas.
edit: can't spell worth a damn
[Modified by sloppychicken, 8:57 AM 1-16-2003]


[Modified by sloppychicken, 8:58 AM 1-16-2003]


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Smoke coming out of spark plug holes (Brett92)*

Are you sure it's not steam?


----------



## Elvin2410 (Mar 28, 2021)

Brett92 said:


> I did post this in Golf/Jetta II but didn't get any answers. Today, while trying to figure out my idle, I saw smoke coming out of the holes where the spark plugs go in. I took my plugs out thinking that they were fouled out. At first it was just the #1 cylinder spark plug hole that was smoking but then I bumped the motor, and smoke started coming out of all the spark plug holes. I asked my Grandfather about it and he said he thought it was a blown or leaking headgasket. He thought that because there was alot of condensation blowing out the exhaust. So much that smoke was covering the whole car. BTW, I know it's condensation because there is a bunch of water shooting out my tailpipe. Anyhow I was wondering if it could be a blown headgasket. The motor runs good, with good compression, b low end hesitation. There is no oil mixing with coolant or vice versa Also the spark plugs





Brett92 said:


> I did post this in Golf/Jetta II but didn't get any answers. Today, while trying to figure out my idle, I saw smoke coming out of the holes where the spark plugs go in. I took my plugs out thinking that they were fouled out. At first it was just the #1 cylinder spark plug hole that was smoking but then I bumped the motor, and smoke started coming out of all the spark plug holes. I asked my Grandfather about it and he said he thought it was a blown or leaking headgasket. He thought that because there was alot of condensation blowing out the exhaust. So much that smoke was covering the whole car. BTW, I know it's condensation because there is a bunch of water shooting out my tailpipe. Anyhow I was wondering if it could be a blown headgasket. The motor runs good, with good compression, but has a low end hesitation. There is no oil mixing with coolant or vice versa. Also the spark plugs were black and oily. Timing is good and I have new injectors. Anyhow if you guys could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Sorry so long.


Listen If you ever heared what magneto ignition is ore dual ignition ore amplified ignition ore plazma ignition ore what static coming from alternator and coolant electrolisys ore audio static ore spark plug wires twisted together ore tuching ground ore just take any dc lead and arc that to engine ground you will see vapor like fog coming out of the spark plug hole's in some case's you will experiance Engine Run ON! check for luse wire's that tuching ground ore disconect your radio and see if that solve's your problem static eat's up ruber and gasket also known as backcharge ore back curent ! 
there you go a normal dc magneto is a ac generator with a centrain capacitor and your engine behave's like it has to much fuel because it act's as a Lpg vaporiser from to much curent arcing to the body ground and curent is heat only way to finde static is useing a gause meter! because you have bouth ac and dc in a wire!!! your gages will read false readings your senzors will go crazy and fuel and oil acts diferently around magneto ignition and those cars did not have distributor ore other crap just 1 wire screwed on the block and it fire 1 to 12 cilinders evry time a supresor is used on positive ground a condenser is used on negative ground if you want bouth grounding types that is called waste spark ignition! so you ither use multi polar coil ore bouth capacitor/supresor together !!! not even insulators are what they are arond static they became conductors .
Ok? that help you?


----------

